# Drill Press Spindle not running true?



## Buickgsman (Oct 30, 2013)

I spent a little time with my new drill press tonight.  I tried squaring the table 90 degrees to the spindle.   I noticed the table was a tad bit off so that's what brought this all on.  So I took a square and snugged it against the drill chuck and then checked square to the table.  It was off in multiple directions.  So, I tried adjusting the table. No luck.  So I took a dial indicator and checked things out.  Turns out the drill chuck spins about .002 out of true.  I removed the chuck and found the spindle itself to be roughly .0005 out of round, which I thought was pretty good.  When I put the chuck back on, the .002 runout returns.  Is there anything I need to do to properly install the drill chuck?  I'm not sure of the taper.    Or, is this good for a drill press and just go to bed and sleep like a baby?  

The drill press model is Clausing Series 16sc. 

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 30, 2013)

.002 runout on a drill press isn't too bad in my book. I don't think you really need to worry about it.  If it were a jig boring machine, that would be different, but drill presses were not really designed to be high accuracy machines like mills or jig boring machines.


----------



## rafe (Oct 30, 2013)

How are you checking the chuck? The chuck itself or something chucked in it? Just curious....


----------



## Chuck K (Oct 30, 2013)

I think I would be pleased with a dp that only had .002 at the chuck.  Actually I think that says more for the quality of your chuck than anything.  The fact that you only have .0005 at your spindle taper I would think is exceptional.  I haven't checked the runout on my current dp...but I doubt it's that good. (Note to self....check runout tomorrow) )


----------



## Buickgsman (Oct 30, 2013)

Rafe, I checked the chuck right on the smooth shoulder.  Its a smooth Jacobs chuck if that matters.  I checked it in 2 places..  right in the center of the smooth area, and also right below where the chuck key inserts into it.  Its pretty consistent at .002.  

Is there a correct way to install the tapered chuck?  The manual says to put the end of the chuck key into the hole in the collar and tap it free and install the opposite way.    I used a drift punch in the hole and a few light taps with a hammer and it came apart. That how I reinstalled it too..

Bob


----------



## rafe (Oct 31, 2013)

I would try chucking up a center drill and mic the smooth area on it, to see if it changes your reading ...the outside of your chuck is not crucial  .005 is good but perhaps you will find the chucked center is better ....it can't hurt to check


----------



## Buickgsman (Oct 31, 2013)

Rafe, I went back out and took the chuck back off and checked the spindle.  .001 which isn't bad in my book.  Then, I cleaned the chuck just to make sure I didn't have any crud in it and reinstalled.  Then checked with a center drill like you said.  I ended up with .006 runout.  So do I worry about it?  Or, do I order a new chuck for 80 bucks and hope it gets better?  It is after all a drill press and not a mill.  Thoughts?
Thanks!
Bob


----------



## Chuck K (Nov 1, 2013)

"It is after all a drill press and not a mill." 

Kinda what I was thinking.  I still haven't checked the runout on my drill press.  I do know that when it runs, I don't see any wobble in the chuck or the drill it's holding.  That's just about good enough for me.  If I need a precise hole I'm probably going to use a boring head on the mill anyway.

Chuck


----------



## DaveD (Nov 3, 2013)

Get to drilling and sleeping!

BTW a better way to check the runout is to chuck up  12-15" of 1/2" drill rod and check it with a accurate square or use a dial indicator on the far end. That will at least let you get the table more square to the drill path assuming the table is adjustable.

My 40 year old craftsman probably has .040" of runout but it has been abused to no end in those 40 years. It still 'punches holes thru stuff' just fine.


----------

